# Old cast iron shower drain replacement



## Trixr4kidzsd (Sep 23, 2017)

So I'm doing a whole bathroom remodel (house built in 1965). I removed the shower pan and am now trying to remove the existing old cast iron shower drain. A plumber friend said to cut it off by scoring the sides and the pipe should remain intact. Currently all it does is spin in place. The problem I'm facing after that is removed is finding the correct shower drain/flange that will work with the current 1.5" (i believe is correct) cast iron piping. Mind you this is in a concrete slab foundation. Does anyone have any suggestions? Will I need to dig in and replace with new pipe and a flange/shower drain? Or is there a conversion drain someone can recommend that will work with the cast iron pipe? I plan to pour in another showerpan and tile everything after. Thanks


----------



## 2x_Tom (Dec 14, 2015)

That whole drain has to come out and be replaced. You're going to have to chop around it, cut it out and put a new one in. You can use a no hub drain or convert to PVC with a no hub clamp and use a PVC shower drain. Depending on how tight to the trap it is and what type of trap you have you might have to go replace the trap or get an old lead joint apart.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Not a plumber and never saw a shower drain connection like it. 2x probably is entirely right, but if you have time, take the photo to a pro store and ask about it and if it has the part. Seeing the part may give you ideas.
You can also grind cut the top away and see where it goes. Stuff towel in the pipe and make sure nothing falls in. You may be able to fit a shower drain flange with a rubber grommet seal. In past, I used such a "donut" that fit inside the flared part and pvc slipped in. You probably have to make the iron part smooth as possible with wire/stone wheel then use a sealer for the rough surface. Inside part needs to be greased.
Even if you find easier answer, snake the drain anyway when it's easy.


----------



## 2x_Tom (Dec 14, 2015)

It's a shower drain for a lead or vinyl pan. You're not finding parts for it, it defiantly needs to come out and you need a new drain appropriate for the type of pipe you're attaching to and the shower pan you're using.


----------



## Lawrosa (Jun 10, 2017)

You may have to jack it all up as code states 2" pipe for showers.... Replace with PVC.. You may have to take it to the toilet vent where it most likely goes to...


----------

